# Do you have more than one case for your K3?



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Help me rationalize my "need" for an Oberon, please! I have an Amazon lighted case, and it's really handy when I need to read in dim to no light. I have to admit that I find the case boring, and I really miss my beautiful Avenue of Trees (fern) Oberon that I had with my K2. I'm ready to pull the trigger, so to speak, to place my order with Oberon, but am having a problem rationalizing having to have another cover. (I am thinking that I can take my Amazon cover with me when traveling, as it weighs very little, and that I can use it when needed, such as late at night when we're visiting my daughter and my husband is already asleep and I want to read.)  

I guess I'm just curious about how many of you have more than one cover, and how do you rationalize having more than one. (If money grew on trees, I wouldn't feel the need to justify my purchase. It isn't as if I can't possibly afford another cover, but I am trying to avoid impulse purchases. Of course, I've had my K3 since August 26, and have been drooling over the Oberon covers as soon as they were made available. That, in itself, would allow me to not classify my purchase as an "impulse" purchase.)

Thanks for your input.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I have the Amazon un-lighted cover and I am trying not to buy more than one cover this time. I had both the Amazon and a gorgeous Oberon for my K2, all of which I gave to my dear friend when I got my K3. He uses the Oberon on the K2 Kindle, and uses the Amazon as a journal cover with a mini-legal pad in it.

BUT - - I don't travel. You do. I think you are right - - you need the lighter Amazon cover for travel. After all, you don't want to have to pack a separate light for your K3 when you are traveling. That would make no sense. 

Besides, once a person gets the "Oberon Fever" there is nothing that will help, except to just go ahead and buy that Oberon!


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

I just ordered a second cheapie case - it's plain black so I'm going to think of ways to decorate it. HOPEFULLY it will be significantly lighter than amazon's lighted case.  I also don't always want to rely on the hinges. 

I don't know too much about the oberon cases, just that they are pretty, but very pricey! This is my first kindle, so I'll start with the cheapie case and see if I prefer the corners or if I always return to the hinged case...

But not having to have the kindle on a hinge was one of my motivations for buying that second case.

ETA: I forgot (ooops) that I also bought the trendydigital waterproof case, and a few clear pencil cases... So many covers to keep track of!! lol


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

CaroleC said:


> I have the Amazon un-lighted cover and I am trying not to buy more than one cover this time. I had both the Amazon and a gorgeous Oberon for my K2, all of which I gave to my dear friend when I got my K3. He uses the Oberon on the K2 Kindle, and uses the Amazon as a journal cover with a mini-legal pad in it.
> 
> BUT - - I don't travel. You do. I think you are right - - you need the lighter Amazon cover for travel. After all, you don't want to have to pack a separate light for your K3 when you are traveling. That would make no sense.
> 
> Besides, once a person gets the "Oberon Fever" there is nothing that will help, except to just go ahead and buy that Oberon!


Isn't that the truth about "Oberon Fever?" I think Oberons are beautiful, and I love the idea that they are made to order by a family company.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

I have the Amazon Lighted cover and the Trendy Digital waterguard, but I got the Waterguard for the DX, so that I don't have to take my Kindle out of the case when I use it.  This works really well--I was sitting in my hot tub reading last Saturday night using the light in the cover.  

Shari


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

shalym said:


> I have the Amazon Lighted cover and the Trendy Digital waterguard, but I got the Waterguard for the DX, so that I don't have to take my Kindle out of the case when I use it. This works really well--I was sitting in my hot tub reading last Saturday night using the light in the cover.
> 
> Shari


I am so jealous


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I just "pulled the trigger" on my order. Gotta have my beautiful Avenue of Trees cover. Thanks for your help.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

I bought an Oberon Tree of Life cover, and I'm very happy with it. 

I guess being a guy, I don't feel the need to buy any additional covers, bags, sleeves, etc.  It's like having one pair of dress shoes that works for all dress up occasions.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have the pink Amazon cover w/o light and Oberon black wild rose.  I'm trying to limit my covers for K3 to these two.  I haven't taken it out of the Oberon cover since the day it arrived.  I still like the Amazon one but not as much as the Oberon.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I have the pink Amazon cover w/o light and Oberon black wild rose. I'm trying to limit my covers for K3 to these two. I haven't taken it out of the Oberon cover since the day it arrived. I still like the Amazon one but not as much as the Oberon.


I'm sure my Amazon cover w/light will come in handy, but my Oberon will be my daily cover. Having just come from a routine oil change that turned into a $235 transmission fluid/air filter/oil change, I am feeling a bit guilty about having bought my Oberon, but I'm sure the guilt will subside after I have my AOT in my hands.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I'm sure my Amazon cover w/light will come in handy, but my Oberon will be my daily cover. Having just come from a routine oil change that turned into a $235 transmission fluid/air filter/oil change, I am feeling a bit guilty about having bought my Oberon, but I'm sure the guilt will subside after I have my AOT in my hands.


Cindy, I'm glad you ordered it! I sold my K2 purple butterfly and I miss it! My K3 is in a red Amazon cover. I think I see a K3 purple butterfly in my future.


----------



## Rob Drob (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi I have 3 cases (2 in hand) for my K3. I have the lighted Amazon case in blue, a belkin zip case and I ordered an Oberon case "the wave " in chocolate brown to match the skin on my K3. I have also done the same with my previous K2 and my Iphone...


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Belkin zip case only. In the end, I decided that "less is more". The Oberon covers do look quite lovely, though! :drool:


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Vet said:


> Cindy, I'm glad you ordered it! I sold my K2 purple butterfly and I miss it! My K3 is in a red Amazon cover. I think I see a K3 purple butterfly in my future.


I know what you mean, Vet. I thought I should get a different cover than the one I had on my K2, but I miss the AOT too much.

By the way, my younger daughter has a purple butterfly Oberon, and it's beautiful. Good choice!


Rob Drob said:


> Hi I have 3 cases (2 in hand) for my K3. I have the lighted Amazon case in blue, a belkin zip case and I ordered an Oberon case "the wave " in chocolate brown to match the skin on my K3. I have also done the
> same with my previous K2 and my Iphone...


Thanks for being an enabler.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

I have an Amazon lighted cover of burnt orange and an Oberon hummingbird cover in red.  I'm using both, depending. @Cindy416, I don't think you'll regret it.  I know I don't regret having two.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I do have two covers... both Oberon.  The Bold Celtic in saddle for fall/winter and the sky blue Dragonfly Pond for spring/summer.  I love being able to change my cover when I'm packing away my winter clothes and getting out my lighter spring/summer clothes.


----------



## Jobee87 (Aug 17, 2010)

I dont even have a case for mine yet. Most of the companies that I'm interested in buying from are taking a while to release them. My top pick right now is M-Edge's Executive Jacket; however, I would go with something else quickly if it was good quality for around the same price. I went on a week long trip and carried my Kindle around in its shipping box.  

It seems a lot of companies are lagging behind with the Kindle 3 covers, which seems mostly Amazon's fault. I saw some Kindle 2 covers from Speck on sale at Target for $9.99 and I would have paid $20-30 for one of those in a Kindle 3 version. I would have also pulled the trigger on the LeSportsac covers if they were available. 

Oh I porbably wont own more than one Kindle cover unless M-Edge decides to release a sand/cream color of their executive jackets.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm surprised at how long the M-Edge jackets are taking to become available.  I gave up on them after I found out that the go jacket would be faux leather without hinges.  Then I ordered the Amazon pink cover.


----------



## Jobee87 (Aug 17, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> I'm surprised at how long the M-Edge jackets are taking to become available. I gave up on them after I found out that the go jacket would be faux leather without hinges. Then I ordered the Amazon pink cover.


I'm thinking about just getting the standard Amazon cover as well, but in Black. I just really don't like textured leather feel that much. If it was a smooth leather I would be ok with it. I also agree that the bands make it look a little cheap, but i dont mind so much.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I have 1 beautiful Wild Roses Oberon Cover & 1 Amazon lighted Cover. Both arrived last month a few days apart. I love the feel of the softer leather on the Oberon & it's a USA company, so I like to support them. I pick it up everyday to look at it & feel it. I also like my Amazon Cover & am using that 1 because of the light. I'm starting to think if I ever get to use my Oberon Cover for the K3, I will have to find another light that will work as well. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Toby said:


> I have 1 beautiful Wild Roses Oberon Cover & 1 Amazon lighted Cover. Both arrived last month a few days apart. I love the feel of the softer leather on the Oberon & it's a USA company, so I like to support them. I pick it up everyday to look at it & feel it. I also like my Amazon Cover & am using that 1 because of the light. I'm starting to think if I ever get to use my Oberon Cover for the K3, I will have to find another light that will work as well. Any suggestions?


I have used Mighty Brite lights with my K2, and they were ok. I like the light on the Amazon cover a bit better, probably because I was always a bit afraid that my Oberon would eventually suffer from the use of my other light. The main reason that I bought the Amazon cover w/light was that it was going to be almost a month before I could get a cover for my K3, and I simply didn't want to use it w/o a cover.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I have used Mighty Brite lights with my K2, and they were ok. I like the light on the Amazon cover a bit better, probably because I was always a bit afraid that my Oberon would eventually suffer from the use of my other light. The main reason that I bought the Amazon cover w/light was that it was going to be almost a month before I could get a cover for my K3, and I simply didn't want to use it w/o a cover.


I also used Mighty Brite with my Oberon. It worked well and I love that it comes in colors. I had the purple for my purple butterfly cover.


----------



## playful (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi everyone!

My companion and I each have the same DX 3G, but our cases are different:
- Timbuk2 Nylon Kindle DX Sleeve
- M-Edge Touring (black)
Love both. Timbuk2 for the material (ballistic nylon?). M-Edge for the cord pocket and ability to recharge while the device is in the sleeve.

Smiles,

Andy


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I have lots of Kindle cases, only one iPad case -- waiting for one to be shipped. I do love the Kindle Oberons!
I have a couple of sleeves too.


----------

